# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  القــــــــهـر للــحين احـبـــــــــــ-----ـــــــــــــك؟؟

## وعود

*ليش نزلتي عيونج ؟؟ ارفعيها وطالعيني 
ولا يعني انحرجتي يوم جاوبتي سؤالي ؟ــ
ليش قلتي لي احبك ؟؟ ليش كنتي تخدعيني ؟
ليش قلتي لي حبيبي ؟؟ ليش قلتي لي غالي ؟

كان ممكن ما احبج كان ممكن تتركيني 
كان ممكن من البدايه تخدعي غيري بدالي

ليش انابالذات يعني ؟؟ ليش قولي جاوبيني؟؟
بعد غدرج خبريني وقولي بس شــ اللي بقالي

والله اني ماجرحتج ليش انتي تجرحيني؟
هنت على قلبج حسافه وانقضت اجمل ليالي

القهر للحين احبج وادري انج ماتبيني
والمحبه من طرف واحد نهايتها زوالي
كان عمري في يدينج قولي وش كان بيديني
اذكر انه من غلاتج كان قدرج فوق عالي

كنت اتجاهل واطنش يوم نغزاتج تجيني
وكنت اقول الحب اكبر من تصرف لامثالي

ابغي من وقتج دقيقه بس انج تمنحيني
بس ابا اقولج ثلاث اشياء واروح وامشي لحالي

اولا فعلآ احبج وكنتي في قلبي وعيني
وكانت الدنيا بوجودج شي روعه شي خيالي

وثانيأ على اللي بدر مني دخيلج سامحيني
يمكن انه زل لساني وقلت انج راس مالي

ثالثأ اسألج بالله واطلبج لاتذكريني
احرقي كل القصايد وانسي اشواقي ووصالي
المهم اني ابا ابعد وانتي روحي واتركيني
ارجعي له ومثلي له دور البريئه اللي تبالي

وفي النهايه قبل ما انسى بقولج كلمتيني
كان هذا اللي تحبينه محمد ولد خالي*

----------


## بسمه الم

مشكوره اختي وعود
اشهد انا الكلمات الي دونتيها
جميله جدا
ونتمنا المزيد

----------


## وعود

مشكورة بسمة على التواجد ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

وعود..... انتقاء رائع 

وذوق في الاختيار

اشكرك عليه

تقبلي مروري ولك اجل احترام..

----------


## وعود

*مشكور مشرفنا على المرور في صفحتي المتواضعه ..*

----------

